# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Swarmanoid, October 1, 2006 - September 30, 2010

## Airicist

Article "Swarmanoid Robot Teams Up With Itself to Steal Your Books"
Watch Eye-Bots, Hand-Bots, and Foot-Bots as they join forces to execute an autonomous robotic burglary

by Evan Ackerman
August 15, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Swarmanoid, the movie

Uploaded on Aug 11, 2011




> Swarmanoid is a heterogeneous robot swarm in which different groups of robots have different capabilities: some robots are specialized in manipulating objects and climbing, some in moving on the ground and transporting objects, and some in flying and observing the environment from above. This video presents the Swarmanoid project, a 4 year research project coordinated by Marco Dorigo and funded by the Commission of the European Union.
> 
> This video won the Best Video Award at the AAAI-11 AI Video Competition.

----------


## Airicist

marxbot and handbot docking
November 18, 2008




> Autonomous docking of miniature mobile robots: the tank-like robot, called marxbot, docks with another marxbot or with the climbing robot, called handbot.
> The docking is fully autonomous, including the detection of success or failure.

----------


## Airicist

Handbot climbing a shelf!
December 8, 2008




> See the first climb of a shelf performed by the handbot. The robot launches a rope and then uses it as the main lift force. The handbot keeps its balance using its two arms which have a total of seven degrees of freedom. The Handbot detects the shelf side using infrared sensors located in its hands. The movements of the robot are fully autonomous with no remote control behind.

----------

